# Shameless boasting about one's cats / oneself on the forum



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

My Prince has the softest white fur, it's like touching a cloud made of cotton swabs... And he's the best-behaved cat. He even asks permission every night to climb onto bed with me, even if he's been here 2 weeks already. He's so sweet, he only ever makes a soft sound if he's feeling like a treat (once a day only) or a caress (a lot of the time). I'm very lucky to have him, I compare him to other cats and can't believe how beautiful he is. He's a Turkish Van, apparently, or very much one. He has all the traits I've read of Turkish Vans. He would never use his claws or teeth on me, no matter how inexperienced I've been and how I've learnt most of how to handle him by trial and error.

I'm also a great mommy, just yesterday I spent hours making him homemade gravy, then I mixed into it some gravy from a supermarket roasted-chicken to give it a little taste of junk food, which he loves. I froze it and intend to use this gravy to mix in all the healthy stuff he won't eat so readily, such as organs.

Who dares be next? :smile:


----------



## Salemcat2 (Dec 28, 2010)

HA!! My fur purr is the best!!  He is the most beautiful full blooded domestic short hair you could ever feast your eyes on!! Ok, what that means is that he has a rich, multicultural background.  He has a spot on his belly that has all colors (black, orange, black, and white). His belly is sooo soft. He can eat his food with his paws. He scoops up the food and eats the food with his paw...yeah, I have picture proof. He loves the water so his water bowl stays in a special place. The bath tub. He's the mightiest hunter in the world as evidenced by the many sock and stuffed animals he's killed. He hardly meows and mostly trills.

And I AM the best mommy in the world. I have a cat condo/tree for him that is as big as my den. He has more toys than my children had.

So THERE!!!


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

goldenstar, I loved reading that!! More details when you feel like..! 

Today Prince took a slice of cold meat with his claws, using them as a fork! I couldn't believe it, I didn't know that some cats used their paws like hands sometimes. Also, he's started to wake me by patting my hand gently with his paw repeatedly till I wake.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

My cats are the best!

They don't even need a litter box because all that comes out of their furry bums are rainbows, hearts and - at Easter - little peeps! :grin:


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

My baby has super soft fur as well. The fur right behind his ears is the absolute softest. As my SO says "it's so soft you can't even feel it with your fingertips". I also *love* the smell of him. I'm always sniffing at him and he's so sweetly patient. When he's had enough he puts his front paw firmly on my forehead and pushes me backwards. He's an Olympic snuzzler (rub his face against mine) and I love resting my head on his fuzzy little slide at night.

I'm teh bestest momzy (at least that's how I say it to him). I'm currently unemployed so every penny counts. Any money I spend on him means i have to turn the heat down or skimp on my groceries or get rid of cable TV. Every Friday when I go shopping I pick up either a Dunganess Crab or it's WAY out of season a 1/2 lb of cocktail shrimp. Then we sit together at the table and I clean the crab/shrimp onto a paper bag and we share. A bite for him and a bite for me. He eats until he can't eat anymore and then he waddles his way over to the couch and flops on his side (burping) to snooze.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

marie73 said:


> My cats are the best!
> 
> They don't even need a litter box because all that comes out of their furry bums are rainbows, hearts and - at Easter - little peeps! :grin:


That was awesome.


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

My baby boy Magneto is just the smartest, specialist, cutest, softest, prettiest, most handsome little prince. His fur is so white and silky, and he is so beautiful with his unique eyes. My girls are perfect in every way.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

What kind is Mowmow? I ask because he looks a bit like Prince, who I believe is a Turkish Van or has a lot of it. I find learning about cats of the same kind useful to understand him better.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

He's a Domestic Medium Hair as far as I know. My SO calls him Il Muttito and says he's a rare distinguished breed.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Mary_NH said:


> all I have to do is look at him and he purrs and gives me eye kisses.


Awwww...that's sweet!!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I love this thread. Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Auntie Crazy (Dec 10, 2006)

I was going to go Marie's route and come up with some totally off-the-wall, lovely SciFi line... but the truth is, my cats, all six of them, have given me so much more than I could come up with on my own. 

They trust me implicitly. They adore me and love me. There's not a one of them that doesn't immediately start purring when I reach for them. All of them share their affection with me; with eye blinkies, head bumps, love bites and drooling. They escort me from room to room, watch over me when I'm showering, rush ahead of me when I head for bed at night. They curl up on my pillow, against my back, around my feet and lull me to sleep with their multi-tuned purring.

They put the color in my life and the warmth in my days. They comfort me when I'm sick or down, welcome me home with gently waving tails, and pounce me when they're in playful moods. 

We are a family, and that is as it should be.

AC


----------



## Babyblue033 (Feb 1, 2011)

My cats keep me sane. Even when they drive me insane


----------



## Janis (Aug 26, 2010)

My cat is the sweeeeeeetest cat in the world cause he is socializing so fast, and when the vet told me to remember he was a wild animal, I never thot the day would come that he would get on the couch with us and ask to be brushed & petted. 

Out of the dumpster colony just 9 1/2 mos ago. 

His night-bed is in our bedroom but he won't even get in it until I go to bed. (Still leery of our bed when we're in it) He comes & gives me silent meows & chirps at me to come to bed if it gets too late. He is just sweet. Not to mention be-u-tiful. Black, sleek, shiny, gorgeous golden eyes. He definitely doesn't want to leave us; won't go near an open door. 

Did I say he is sweet? 

And he's a lucky cat cause we are busy spoiling him. He's an only child right now.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

My Ninja is the best Ninja that ever lived. He's the smartest, fastest, most agile, sweetest, most arrogant, naughtiest little beast I've ever known. He took over my life from the moment he entered it. He truly is one of a kind.

My Sully is the sweetest, cutest, softest, cuddliest little snuggle bug in the world. The answers to all of my problems are found in his purrs and cuddles. He greets me at the door when I come home and I have to carry him upstairs (taking great care not to drop anything else I may be carrying) He's also the handsomest little siamese ever, with the deepest blue eyes.

I'm the best mommy because I can guarantee you, NOBODY else would put up with the non-sense my boys throw at me day after day. Ninja sits up at night, thinking of ways to be naughty. I can no longer store my food in my kitchen cabinets because he can/and will open them up and knock everything out onto the floor. He unplugs appliances from the wall. He plays in the shower, then dries off on my pillow. I love them more every day.


----------



## Xanti (Nov 4, 2008)

My Monty is the most loveable rascal in the world. He lives up to the 'ginger tom' feistyness. He smells awesome and purrs at the drop of a hat.

He likes sitting on the top shelf of the wardrobe but can't get up there himself so i have to help him. When I open the wardrobe door he starts purring in anticipation and chirping like a backbird.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Auntie Crazy said:


> We are a family, and that is as it should be./QUOTE]
> 
> Yesterday I was day-dreaming of taking in one of the other friendly strays downstairs, one who obviously suffers very much in the streets. Now you mentioned this, it's become more of a plan...


----------



## Salemcat2 (Dec 28, 2010)

I just love this thread!!!!


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

After only 2 weeks living with me and 3-4 weeks knowing me, Prince already lies on his back and lets me caress his chest and belly. That's how much I've earned his trust!


----------



## Nellie's Mom (Dec 26, 2009)

I like to fool myself into thinking I am Nellie's mom, but the reality is that I am her _adoring_ servant. And I'm pretty good at it too, even though I am sure I need more training. My reactions aren't nearly quick enough. I admit I am somewhat slow when it comes to her wants. Yes I know that her meowing and walking away means I should follow her but sometimes it takes a few tries before I really get it. 
It took numerous attempts on my part before I finally realised that Nellie does not like fish of any kind unless it's Tuesday and the fish is fried flounder and then only the bits with a tiny amount of breading on it too, for the flavor you know. Not ever tuna or grouper thank you very much. And only the flounder if it's served up outside on her screened-in porch. While I hold the plate for her. And thanking her for eating my obviously substandard fare. 
I have also realised that my main purpose in life has now been downgraded to doorman (woman). I am the main door opener for Nellie. This allows her to go outside onto the aforementioned screened-in porch for fresh air and her nature studies, and then I open the door so she can come in to take a sip of water or a bite of food or to scratch her ear or complain about something before she wants out again. In. Out. ALL. DAY. LONG. IN. OUT.
(And yes, she has a water dish outside and a litterbox too)

I used to think I was a fairly smart person but I dunno anymore....


:cool



But oh Nellie is the cutest cat, and just when you think she couldn't get any cuter she does her look-at-me-rolling-around-showing-my-soft-soft-belly trick or perhaps her "startled cat foosh" thing that she does that has us all laughing. I am very lucky to have her!!


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

My baby Oreo is the most loyal kitty I ever had. She was found by my boyfriend, in the busy streets of New York City, and had been almost hit by a car. Luckily my boyfriend was able to lure her to the sidewalk where she followed him home and kept meowing at him. He never really liked cats but for some reason, he thought she was really sweet, cute and fed her a can of catfood which he happened to have in his car from a previous shop with me. Then, for some reason, he couldn't just walk away, (she must have charmed him because like I said, he was not a cat lover back then at all!) he called me and brought her over (a half hour drive). Since I had two other cats, at the time, I was not sure if keeping this cat would be a good idea. She was from the streets and had a big scratch on her nose, probably from a cat fight outside. She looked very pale, her nose and gums were not pinkish, more white grayish color. She had diarreah and stunk up the room she was staying in. Of course, I made an appointment with my vet even though I was not sure if I would keep her or not. However, after spending a few days with her in her safe room, I made a promise to her that I would do everything possible to take care of her. Even my vet told me that I might want to just take her to the shelter since she was so sick. However, when she tested negative for FIV and FeLV, I figured I could deal with the other stuff. Fortunately, I was able to nurse her back to health with medication and flea control. She even had a BB gun pellet embedded in her leg which the vet detected upon examination. I could not believe that someone could be so cruel to a cat!! The vet surgically removed it when she was spayed. She cost me a bundle, but it was all worth it!!!

I have had Oreo since she was 9 months old and she is now 3 years old, approximately. She absolutely loves me as every day she shows me how much she appreciates me for taking her in. Even though she was a stray or possible feral, she has calmed down considerably. She still goes after my other cats, but with me, she is a little angel. She is the only cat I have had that will come running to me when I call her name (like a dog!). She follows me all over the house and waits patiently by the door for me to come home from work (My boyfriend told me that she meows at the door). She will jump on my bed a couple of hours before I go to bed to warm up my side. As soon as I get into bed, she stays for a few minutes as if to make sure I am comfortable and then jumps off. A few hours later, she is sleeping at my feet or legs keeping me warm. She has the softest fur and has beautiful markings, she is mostly white with a black cap, black spots on her body and a black tail with a white tip. She is the most loyal cat I ever had.

I love her so much and I have kept my promise to take care of her for as long as I am around.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Kittywitty, Oreo is absolutely stunning. I certainly identify with that moment when we say "no, I'm not giving her up!"


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

I don't like my cats. I'm taking them back to the shelter. Anyone want to buy a 7ft. cat tree?


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Sinatra-Butters said:


> I don't like my cats. I'm taking them back to the shelter. Anyone want to buy a 7ft. cat tree?


I get dibs on Nutmeg!!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I'll take the cat tree!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Krissy, come get your new cat!! She will be on the street waiting. Marie, I hope you have a truck.

Maybe I can get an exotic animal with the money I get from selling ALL of their stuff. I think I will get a Liger. Those are fine for a 2 bedroom apartment, right?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Sinatra comes with the cat tree, right?????


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

For an extra $5.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Whoa, sister, I'm not made of money!!

Wait, I bet I can get $5 for Gigi......

You should get a Liger and a Puma!


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

If I get that extra $5 I probably can get a Liger and a Puma. Plus it is WAY easier to sell Sinatra with the tree than it is to get him down from the tree. I'll tell the Liger salesmen that you are looking for a home for Gigi.


----------



## Janis (Aug 26, 2010)

OMG Jfust found a note on patio door..."good nuf humon 4 sale 4 cheep r trade. gud lit box scuper, but slo in mornins. iz readeh 4 change. spek to Lucky."


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I am imagining Nutmeg sitting on the curb with bowl on her head and her stuff in a hankie on a stick....ala Snoopy.

MowMo would LOVE a playmate!


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

So would Nutmeg!!! Sinatra is too lazy for her. She probably would have her bowl on her head, she eats all day. The vet called her fat the other day, we were offended, but not surprised.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Sinatra-Butters said:


> ...... we were offended, but not surprised.


LMAO. 

I was looking at MowMow's sheet from his last vet visit and it tracks the weight from each trip. He was a modest (imo, thin) 12.3 lbs when I got him....it's slowly krept up each visit to 14.2 lbs 

Each visit the vet repeats "he's at a good weight, just don't let him gain more." This last trip there was silence...and it spoke volumes.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Nutmeg was 9 lbs. on her last visit and now she is 11 lbs. The vet didn't beat around the bush on her opinion of her weight. Just wait until she sees Sinatra!! He is around 13 or 14. 

MowMow is just big boned.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

I'll give you $10 for Sinatra, that should give you the extra you need for the Puma.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Hey! You just GOT a new kitty!


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Now that I have 2 black cats, I need two Siamese cats to round things out. I'm all about symetry!


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

You two are going to have to fight this one out!!


----------

